# How about some "untraditional" Thanksgiving foods you like to have on the table?



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm trying to think of something here, that I might cook that isn't the typical, Turkey Day food Or maybe something I've seen on others tables, I might have to Google it since I don't get around much.

I can't think of anything so it's up to you all to show me the way nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2017)

How about a meatloaf....in the shape of a turkey?





Detailed with barbeque sauce and two different mustards with thinly sliced onion for additional definition.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 20, 2017)

A friend does a complete German meal.  Saurbraten wienersnitchel German tater salad etc


----------



## oldman (Nov 20, 2017)

My wife makes a dish called dried corn. I seldom turn my nose up at any food, but dried corn doesn't even look appetizing to me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

LOL, Meanderer, ok, how about you take the first bite

Marie, That German meal sounds interesting and good.  I especially love saurkraut, with I think Brats??  German tater salad, gonna look that one up, sounds good too

I'm with you oldman, I like wet corn, and if it's on the cob, butter to "make" it wet, LOL!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2017)

My sister in law insists red cabbage is for pot roast but we like it with turkey. I use the red cabbage in the jar and add some chopped browned onions and bacon and let it simmer a bit.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)

Anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)

I suppose if we ate it then it's traditional in our house.

The only thing I can think of is scalloped oysters.

I don't make them for Thanksgiving anymore but I have them every year or two for old times sake.

Our recipe is similar to Chef John's but we use milk instead of cream and we leave out the parsley.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/222401/chef-johns-scalloped-oysters/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2017)

We always served a traditional Thanksgiving dinner when my husband's parents were with us.  Now we don't do anything too special for the holiday just for the two of us, we will usually have something special like crab or rib eye steak, etc.  Haven't decided on what we'll have this year yet.  Meanderer's post reminded me of this Raymond episode.


----------

